# Friction Plate Rubbing on Friction Wheel



## dlvgolf (Jan 24, 2016)

UPDATE: I've attached a picture. Is there a spring missing? See the arrow.









When the wheels are disengaged, the friction plate is still "springing" towards the friction wheel. With the motor running and the friction plate spinning, when you push the blower without anything engaged the spinning plate bounces off the friction wheel causing a heck of a racket.

I pulled it all apart and it seems like the tension from the drive belt is pulling the friction plate towards the friction wheel, even when there's nothing engaged. When I remove the drive belt, the friction plate swings free and no more rubbing against the friction wheel. When I replace the drive belt the tension from the belt once again swings the plate toward the wheel, so the plate is resting against the wheel. I completely unscrewed the tension cable from the lever so there's no tension from that.

This just started last weekend when I was using the blower. I took it out of gear, went to push it around for another angle on a snow drift and heard the racket. I thought perhaps the drive belt was worn and causing the issue, so I replaced that... no change.
Any thoughts? Again, when I remove the drive belt, it removes the tension and the friction plate doesn't rub against the wheel and no noise when pushing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum dlvgolf


Which MTD is it ?? Model number might be real helpful to figure out how your particular machine is set up.

Might be a spring is missing that should hold them apart when the handle is released.

Have you adjusted the idler for proper tension against the belt ??


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was just thinking what Kiss A Frog said. Sounds like the spring on the friction plate let go. They rust and eventually break.

If you can tip the machine up on the bucket and remove the belly pan you will get a good look at all of it. Snap a picture or two if you can and up load. The MTD's are all usually similar in design. If this is the case it should be a relatively inexpensive and simple fix.


----------



## collander (Jan 31, 2016)

I just spent 3 days repairing my drive.On mine, there are 2 springs attached to the friction plate on the lower right hand corner. Where the drive lever cable attaches, a return spring goes from the corner of the plate down to the frame just past where the belly pan lower right mounting screw is located. Where your arrows are but on the other side. I'm assuming that the 2 springs are on the same side to avoid the plate from twisting when the drive is engaged.


----------



## dlvgolf (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the help. It was as suggested a missing spring. All's well now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum collander


----------

